# The Hardest Thing about building props is...



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Simple game, just list what you consider the hardest part about building a prop. 

I'll go first.

...Cutting out all the letters by hand to mask off where you're gonna paint.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Either a) getting it all to work at once or b) getting it to work once assembled.

I can't think of how many times I've had individual components work laying on the bench, but refuse to work as a group. Or had an electronic circuit working perfectly, then refuse to even come on after simply screwing the lid on the box!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I hear that. I got another one. I just spent 2 hours cutting out of printer paper 1 inch high by 1/2 inch wide letters for a T-stone only to find out that my mother has a letter cut-out press... :googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

um....getting started


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

... finding time or not getting distracted by life.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

working with celuclay and then drywall mudd and all the sanding


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...how dry your hands get after washing papier mache paste off them about 100 times in two days


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

how linkage looks better on paper than on the prop UGGGG!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

...waiting for winter to end so I can start working on things in the garage


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

....finding space to work on new projects


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

...when pesky little things get in the way of creativity...like eating, sleeping, and having to make a living.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Getting my "real" work done so I can devote some attention to fun projects. I'm usually falling asleep by then.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

...realizing you have no talent halfway in...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Too many interuptions


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

interruptions, lack of skill, getting what's in my head out into the real world


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Coming up with new Ideas


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No shop to work out ideas


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Finishing them. I always tend to want to move on to the next project before I've completely finished the one I'm working on.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No shop to work in anymore


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

No free time to try to make even part of what I think up and when I do manage to get a little free time I have forgotten what I thought up in the first place. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Coming up with new ideas each year


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

Staying focused- I have ADD so getting distracted is soo easy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Having the money on a fixed income


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Not being able to make things as big as I would like because of the space factor.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

The blood! How can I possibly clean up this much blood ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Finding the materials needed


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...actually getting started....


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm with a couple of others on this thread; I'd get so much more done if my darn boss would get off my back and let me just go home and build props. (Oh, but continue to pay me so I can afford the materials.)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Getting the parts to fit together like you want


----------

